# Blood Work question



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey everybody......
I was wondering dat if i ordered some raws and brewed it up and used it..... Then can i post my bloodwork and reviews about the source......or are you going to call me a shill and flame me like they do on eroids and meso......?????
I wudn't want dat wud i...????
But u know its self righteousness to do good to your source....
Hope u all understand......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey everybody......
> I was wondering dat if i ordered some raws and brewed it up and used it..... Then can i post my bloodwork and reviews about the source......or are you going to call me a shill and flame me like they do on eroids and meso......?????
> I wudn't want dat wud i...????
> But u know its self righteousness to do good to your source....
> Hope u all understand......



It depends. If you are a shill you'll be called on it. If you're not you won't


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey man......
Ill be honest here.....
What if i get free gear if i buy from a source and post my true bloodwork..... Den wat will you call it.......????


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well getting free gear is also different. If you get free gear you may feel indebted to that person and exaggerate things. The guy giving you the gear may have purposely dosed it correctly or overdosed it so you post the good results. Them when ppl buy it based on your recommendation, the seller sends out his crap products. Other scenarios are possible too. 

I will personally not accept free stuff from any source. It's a bad idea imo


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 15, 2015)

Dude....
Wat i meant was that i buy raw stuff and homebrew and inject without telling him...... I post results and den ask for free stuff.....most likely he'll give something....RITE???
I tell him i'll post bloodwork for products i bought if he is willing to send over some freebies......
And if ure wondering den....its d infamous    LEGEND PHARMACEUTICALS  im talking about.......LOL ......seriously....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Dude....
> Wat i meant was that i buy raw stuff and homebrew and inject without telling him...... I post results and den ask for free stuff.....most likely he'll give something....RITE???
> I tell him i'll post bloodwork for products i bought if he is willing to send over some freebies......
> And if ure wondering den....its d infamous    LEGEND PHARMACEUTICALS  im talking about.......LOL ......seriously....



Wait so you want to brew someone's powders, give them a great review and then ask for freebies??? 

Excuse me while I disregard any reviews from a shill in training. So to answer your question based on what I've read here.....YES you will be called a shill here and anywhere.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2015)

Why do u talk like half a retard dnp? Dat. Den. Seriously?


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 15, 2015)

Ahhhhh....... No man u got it wrong....... If i write good about his bunk raws and den ask for freebies.... Then ill also get bunk shit..... If he has good stuff denb i write good and if itts bad i write bad....... And im offering to do bloodtests cuz in my med college dey do it free for students......
Hey man im not a shill.......!!!!! Plss seriously....


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 15, 2015)

Haha sorry man for being a retard and acting like a schilll........
Sorry ....
U see legend's have mixed reviews everywhere..... Dat's why i offere to do blood tests.......


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-Dawg, your post are ****ing shady. 
Everything seems to be moving in a "certain" direction and seems very self serving leading to you one day trying to serve others. 
I don't ****ing like it, I am not a admin or a mod but I just need to let you know I thinking you're ****ing shady and will be watching your actions closely and hope to blow up your spot if you give me the chance. 
Welcome again to UGBB a enjoy your stay!


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 15, 2015)

One more thing, does med class equate to Medical school. 
If you are in any grade above the first you should be using more real words instead of den, dat, U, dey ect. I think you get my point.


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Haha sorry man for being a retard and acting like a schilll........
> Sorry ....
> U see legend's have mixed reviews everywhere..... Dat's why i offere to do blood tests.......



rule #1 do not apologize for something you have no control over.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Haha sorry man for being a retard and acting like a schilll........
> Sorry ....
> U see legend's have mixed reviews everywhere..... Dat's why i offere to do blood tests.......




Hahaha
TURD!!!!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 15, 2015)

The more I read your threads, the less and less I like you. You sound like a shill already. Plus you talk like a buffoon. Sounds like you are still in high school with "med class" and all. No way a self respecting college student talks like that, let alone an adult.


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> The more I read your threads, the less and less I like you. You sound like a shill already. Plus you talk like a buffoon. Sounds like you are still in high school with "med class" and all. No way a self respecting college student talks like that, let alone an adult.



yo! he frum da hood. yaamsayen?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 15, 2015)

mickems said:


> yo! he frum da hood. yaamsayen?



Even Trini don't talk that junk and he's as thuggish as it gets. Yaamean?!


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey.....
I was trying to write fast, that's all. I go to a medical college in india. It's a bit different from med schools in america , Uk and others that's all.
Anyways now shall we let the thread rest, pls.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey maintenance man......
Get to know me better dude. 
Ask me stuff.. Soon enough you'll know i m a regular ''harmless'' guy


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 16, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey maintenance man......
> Get to know me better dude.
> Ask me stuff.. Soon enough you'll know i m a regular ''harmless'' guy



No thank you. You seem like a snake in the grass to me...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 16, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> No thank you. You seem like a snake in the grass to me...



Yo, everybody's a snake
That's why I try to keep the grass cut
So I can see 'em when they coming
Then I heat they ass up
Cuz' them niggas that you went to school with
Will catch you while you in your new whip
And turn your brains into Cool Whip


-Kiss


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 16, 2015)

This guy is full of shit. Whether he has broke rules or not he is of no value here. Send his ass down the road.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 16, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> This guy is full of shit. Whether he has broke rules or not he is of no value here. Send his ass down the road.





I second that motion.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 16, 2015)

Dat dere DNP dad gum cooked your brain son


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 16, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey everybody......
> I was wondering dat if i ordered some raws and brewed it up and used it..... Then can i post my bloodwork and reviews about the source......or are you going to call me a shill and flame me like they do on eroids and meso......?????
> I wudn't want dat wud i...????
> But u know its self righteousness to do good to your source....
> Hope u all understand......



Bro nobody gets flamed on meso wtf


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 16, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hey maintenance man......
> Get to know me better dude.
> Ask me stuff.. Soon enough you'll know i m a regular ''harmless'' guy



Ehhh that's like when somebody says "you can trust me" "I'm a good guy".

What I hear is I'm a scumbag and I'll try to screw you anyway I can.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 16, 2015)

I lose an IQ point every time I read a Dnp-dawg post.


----------

